# Cleveland, OH - Puppies



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Dog Adopt Grapevine has a litter of PB puppies up for adoption on Petfinder.
PUPPIES 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Baby Female Dog Pet ID: 1/21/10 .Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About PUPPIES.Hi, we've got purebred Shepherd puppies!! We don't know how many girls or boys... they were just born to a beautiful & "sweet as can be" purebred Mom Shepherd on 1/21/10, please email me if you are interested in filling out an application. They will be ready to go around mid March, thanks, Diane [email protected]


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15575478


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

How cute are they. I really hope they find great homes!


----------



## heidismom (Jan 18, 2010)

well we are looking for a puppy all the way out in las vegas and there just isn't anything out at the rescues, so i guess we might have to resort to having one transported to us. so wish us luck on getting one!!


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Brittany -

I know Chuck Stella at Dog Adopt Grapevine - PM me if you need help - I live less than 5 minutes from him - I was just there Sat. to introduce my Diablo to his hybrid.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

They are in rescue already.


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

I emailed the address above as Cleveland is about a 120 mile drive from me. I would like to add a puppy into the family. With 3 adults they would be the easiest to introduce. 
The reply I got was they could only be adopted to someone within 1.5 hours from their location, because a home inspection would be needed. 
I don't want to hijack this post with my frustration so I will post else where


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute
hope they find good homes


----------

